# [A-25-Antonidas] German sYndikat rekrutiert 11/14 HC



## Piefi (20. Januar 2014)

German sYndikat ist eine Neugründung von verschiedenen Gilden, die sich das Ziel gesetzt hat unter den Top 5 Gilden ( 25er ) des Servers Antonidas zu raiden!

Am 15.01.14 stellten wir vom heroischen 10er Content auf den heroischen 25er Content um.
Somit bauen wir uns eine Basis auf, damit wir zur Veröffentlichung von "Warlords of Draenor" ohne weitere Komplikationen, im neuen mythischen 20er Content direkt durchstarten können.



Unsere Raid Zeiten:

Mittwoch:	19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 	19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Montag: 	19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
(Unsere Raids starten pünktlich um 19:30 Uhr. Du solltest während der Raids keine anderweitigen Verpflichtungen haben. Falls mal was dazwischen kommen sollte, bitte frühzeitig abmelden.)


Wir suchen für unseren Raid momentan folgende Klassen zur Verstärkung/Ergänzung:

Grundsätzlich, suchen wir derzeit verstärkt nach Heilern und DDs. Da wir aber natürlich weiterhin schnell voran kommen möchten, suchen wir wie immer :

außergewöhnlich gute DD`s jeder Art (bevorzugt: siehe oben)
außergewöhnlich gute Heiler jeder Art (bevorzugt: siehe oben)

Wichtig: Bei guter Leistung habt ihr bei vorhandener Attendence einen sicheren Raid Slot.


Was du mitbringen solltest:

Da wir den Anspruch haben jeden Content erfolgreich zu absolvieren, solltest du in hohem Maße spielerisches Können und Klassenkenntnis mitbringen. Passendes Gear ist Mittel zum Zweck und daher ebenso unumgänglich wie angemessene Raidvorbereitung. Guide- und Taktikkenntnis sind demzufolge obligatorisch. Deine Pc Hardware sollte imstande sein den Anforderungen im 25er-Raid gerecht zu werden.


Was wir von unseren Bewerbern erwarten:

 Pünktlichkeit 
	Man sollte mindestens 15 Minuten vor Raidbeginn online und auch während dem Raid 	ohne unterbrechungen verfügbar sein.

Zuverlässigkeit 
	Wir erwarten eine konstant hohe Raid-Attendance und bauen auf Vertrauen 	untereinander.

Kritikfähigkeit 
	Kein Spieler muss perfekt sein. Fehler werden direkt angesprochen, denn jeder soll die 	Möglichkeit haben an sich selbst zu arbeiten

Motivation auf kurze und lange Sicht 
	Spieler, die nach dem	Progress schnell den Ehrgeiz und die Lust verlieren, sind hier
	nicht Willkommen. Der Ehrgeiz sich stetig zu verbessern und eine
	Top-Platzierung hinzulegen sollte gegeben sein.

Kommunikation 
	Du solltest in der Lage sein dich während und außerhalb des Raids mit uns zu 	verständigen. Jemand der kein voll-funktionierendes Headset besitzt, ist hier falsch!

Disziplin 
	Trotz vieler kleiner Späße beim Trash solltet ihr die Ernsthaftigkeit besitzen, den 	Progress-/Farm Encounter sauber runter zu spielen.


Was wird euch geboten?

feste Raid Zeiten
erfolgreiches Raiden ohne 24/7 Online sein
ein fester Raid Slot bei guter Leistung
eine organisierte Raidleitung
faire Lootverteilung via Loot Council

Und vieles mehr was ihr in einem persönlichen Gespräch selbst herausfinden könnt!

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt? 
Wollt ihr erfolgreich in einem begrenzten Zeitumfang raiden?

Dann fragt bei German sYndikat nach Aiumee / yôdi / Ýodâ / Pief
oder add : Lanisha#2369
oder add: Pief#2880

mfG


----------



## Jordin (20. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein ergänzender Link: wowprogress


----------



## Piefi (3. Februar 2014)

/push


----------



## Piefi (17. Februar 2014)

/push


----------

